# Catfish in Bay



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

Has anyone heard of channel cats being caught as far out as NB (ugly word)?
I was watching them fish and watched a gentleman pull in an 8 pound channel cat. Everyone that I talked to said that they had never heard of this.
I was curious that if he was there what does that say about the salinity (?) of the water.


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

This was out by the bouy on the left side.


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*Yes*

We catch em at SPSP all the time. The meat has a yellowish tinge to it. It is quite tasty and delicately flavored


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Cats are all over the bay. Choptank is one of my favorite spots to fish for them.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

You see less of them the farther south in the bay proper you go depending on the salinity. I have caught them at PLO before. All tribs to the bay will have them.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

I've heard several reports of it this year, which is strange considering that salinity is high because of low rainfall totals. We're on the brink of a drought.

There were freshwater fish all over the bay during the 2003/2004 floods but I can't figure why this is happening now.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Maybe the rivers are getting too polluted even for the cats and we are witnessing an adaptation to salt water


----------



## MANDINGO (Apr 4, 2004)

*Catfish Do Well In Saltwater/brackish Water*

Ive Caught Catfish In The Wye River,chester River, The Bay Etc. They Seem To Not Mind The Salinity At All. However The Big Ones Ive Always Caught Were After A Storm.


----------



## Tommy Robinson (Feb 3, 2005)

They adapt nicely as do my favorite


----------



## supercast (May 17, 2006)

*Catfish at n/b*

I saw a few cats caught at n/b


----------



## chesapeakecarper (Aug 22, 2003)

Big Rad said:


> We catch em at SPSP all the time. The meat has a yellowish tinge to it. It is quite tasty and delicately flavored


Yea, you might say pre seasoned that far down the Bay. Yummo:beer:


----------



## Tinybaum (Mar 8, 2004)

mmmmm fried catfish with fried potatoes.

My Big [email protected]@ is getting hungry now.

Its not uncommon to see then anywhere in the bay. I caught Catfish in Ft. Myers FL a few years ago YUM

Want to see my wife go from semi hippie to COUNTRY in .5sec show her some catfish filets lol. I brought some home a few weeks back and she without a doubt showed her roots of being from SC real quick. :beer: :beer: 

With that said anyone from Mont Co, or Frederick do any catfishing in the Potomac?


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

There's so many cats in the upper bay now that many are being cauught on jig heads.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Something bizarre is going on. I've been fishing the upper bay for 10 years and I've never seen anything like this. Catfish can tolerate brackish water, but not full salt like there is in the mainstem of the bay.

If anyone has theories, I'd like to hear them.


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

i used to catch them all the time in the bay, when i used to fish the old boat ramp at the kent narrows this crazy guy would b out there fishing for them and catching tons, all year long, i caught a ton of them on rat-l-traps and bettle spins on the wye river


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

sand flea said:


> I've heard several reports of it this year, which is strange considering that salinity is high because of low rainfall totals. We're on the brink of a drought.
> 
> There were freshwater fish all over the bay during the 2003/2004 floods but I can't figure why this is happening now.


Matt I remember catchin em 5-10 lbs channel cats outta the TCC ( Suffolk) pier, 5 years ago.

Think they were trying to breed em...but a NE..er hurricane flooded the pond.

pretty weird..fought like a puppy...dont like eatin em saltwater cats.


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

o yheah n ive caught a bunch of bluegill in the kent narrows in a cast net, funny as heck


----------



## Tommy Robinson (Feb 3, 2005)

bmcox86 said:


> i used to catch them all the time in the bay, when i used to fish the old boat ramp at the kent narrows this crazy guy would b out there fishing for them and catching tons, all year long, i caught a ton of them on rat-l-traps and bettle spins on the wye river


Caught them a lot in the Wye while my uncle crabbed back in the late 70's and early 80's. The days of an old Zebco 202 and fiberglass rod  .


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

I'm not saying it doesn't happen. I'm just saying it doesn't happen during a drought year when salinity is high.

I've seen catfish caught everywhere in the bay during 2003-2004 when we had all that rain.


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

*Salinity Check..*

Go out and take a water sample to determine what the exact salinity is. If it's high, and folks are catch'n cats.. I assume they don't mind and the exact same if it's low. 

Let's say if a Purple people eater knew that he could catch and eat his fill of tender humanoids in a place where the air quality was near excellent.. Now, he tells some of his relatives.. man the humanoids in this area are great.. nice, tender and plump... the air quality is gett'n a tad bit ugly this year w/ acid rain and such. In the past I've noticed that my catch ratio seems to be lower during this time... His cousin tells him.. nah, they don't give a chit about that stuff they were probably just on vacation or at the beach doing that thing they call fishing(best place to grab em cuz they're all usually lethargic and sleepy and give less fight... hahahaha).....


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Huntsman said:


> Go out and take a water sample to determine what the exact salinity is. If it's high, and folks are catch'n cats.. I assume they don't mind and the exact same if it's low.
> 
> Let's say if a Purple people eater knew that he could catch and eat his fill of tender humanoids in a place where the air quality was near excellent.. Now, he tells some of his relatives.. man the humanoids in this area are great.. nice, tender and plump... the air quality is gett'n a tad bit ugly this year w/ acid rain and such. In the past I've noticed that my catch ratio seems to be lower during this time... His cousin tells him.. nah, they don't give a chit about that stuff they were probably just on vacation or at the beach doing that thing they call fishing(best place to grab em cuz they're all usually lethargic and sleepy and give less fight... hahahaha).....


WTH  , Stop drinking at work buddy.......


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

fishbait said:


> WTH  , Stop drinking at work buddy.......


lol...


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

three theories:

1. Mr Harley, the last waterman *I know of *on the Potomac between the 301 bridge and DC retired...he sold all the catfish to the barges at the Wharf in DC and sent others to fish farms across the nation. Not sure if his sons will pick up where he left off. Maybe they are all coming from this huge river.

2. It is getting too dirty in rivers for them (unlikely).

3. There appears to be more baitfish in the bay this year...or more stuff dead on the bottom for them to eat.

I'm leaning towards the first one but I'm no expert.


----------



## Gnatman (Sep 15, 2005)

*I wouldn't...*



Lipyourown said:


> 1. Mr Harley, the last waterman *I know of *on the Potomac between the 301 bridge and DC retired...he sold all the catfish to the barges at the Wharf in DC and sent others to fish farms across the nation.


...eat Potomac River catfeesh!

:--|


----------



## Tinybaum (Mar 8, 2004)

Gnatman said:


> ...eat Potomac River catfeesh!
> 
> :--|



I ate some from the Potomac right around the Whites Ferry/Dickerson not too long ago.....and look I am still alive and able to type. Hell I even gave some to my boss.....

I wouldn't eat what I call Mud cats from any body of water, but channels, and blue cats I trust from the Potomac....been doing it for years!!:fishing: :fishing: 

Tiny


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

The 8 pounder from the bay tasted good. I love catfish anyway since I come from the southern Illinois/ kentucky area of the Ohio River.


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

I could be wrong, but I think the Potomac is cleaner than most rivers in the Bay system and it just gets a bad rap cause it goes through DC. That said, I don't target cats anyway but the entire river is a great fishery.


----------



## MANDINGO (Apr 4, 2004)

PEOPLE USED TO DRINK WHILE PREGNANT AND SMOKE TOO ...UNTIL THEY FOUND OUT IT COULD DO HARM. SAME THING APPLIES TO THE POTOMAC WITH ME. TOO MANY SPILLS/ POLUTION. HOWEVER TO EACH HIS OWN :fishing:


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

MANDINGO said:


> PEOPLE USED TO DRINK WHILE PREGNANT AND SMOKE TOO ...UNTIL THEY FOUND OUT IT COULD DO HARM. SAME THING APPLIES TO THE POTOMAC WITH ME. TOO MANY SPILLS/ POLUTION. HOWEVER TO EACH HIS OWN :fishing:


[email protected]#$ is that why you're so f$%* up... LOL.. I knew your mom was on something...


----------



## Gnatman (Sep 15, 2005)

*I'm talking about...*



Tinybaum said:


> I ate some from the Potomac right around the Whites Ferry/Dickerson not too long ago.....and look I am still alive and able to type. Hell I even gave some to my boss.....
> 
> I wouldn't eat what I call Mud cats from any body of water, but channels, and blue cats I trust from the Potomac....been doing it for years!!:fishing: :fishing:
> 
> Tiny


...from the DC area.

The upriver fish are EXCELLENT!


----------



## Tinybaum (Mar 8, 2004)

Huntsman said:


> [email protected]#$ is that why you're so f$%* up... LOL.. I knew your mom was on something...



Maybe this explains why a certain pudgy friend of yours :beer: :beer: :beer: is the way he is.

Thats right folks!! 

Tiny


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

Tinybaum said:


> Maybe this explains why a certain pudgy friend of yours :beer: :beer: :beer: is the way he is.
> 
> Thats right folks!!
> 
> Tiny


You didn't know.. he and Mandingo are brothers.. LOL.. Oh CHIT!!!!!!opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: opcorn:


----------



## Tinybaum (Mar 8, 2004)

I did NOT know that.

So which of the brothers are going to write the book "101 Ways to get a discount with just five fingers" Or "Lieing for Dummies"

JK Mandingo 

:beer: :beer: 

Tiny


----------



## Gnatman (Sep 15, 2005)

*Now...*



Tinybaum said:


> I did NOT know that.
> 
> So which of the brothers are going to write the book "101 Ways to get a discount with just five fingers" Or "Lieing for Dummies"
> 
> ...


...that's FUNNY!

LMAO


----------



## MANDINGO (Apr 4, 2004)

*Lmaoooooooooooooo*



Gnatman said:


> ...that's FUNNY!
> 
> LMAO


THAT WOULD BE THE FAT ONE WHO CANT RUN


----------



## Tinybaum (Mar 8, 2004)

So which is faster you running, or him rolling?

Tiny


----------



## MANDINGO (Apr 4, 2004)

*For The Record*



Huntsman said:


> You didn't know.. he and Mandingo are brothers.. LOL.. Oh CHIT!!!!!!opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: opcorn:


I WAS INTRODUCED TO HUNTSMAN BY CDL AS HIS BROTHER AT THE NARROWS. I SAW THE FAMILY RESEMBLENCE TOO.ITS JUST THAT HUNTSMAN'S HEAD CAME W/ GPS AND HAD A SLIGHT BOBBLE


----------



## Tinybaum (Mar 8, 2004)

MANDINGO said:


> I WAS INTRODUCED TO HUNTSMAN BY CDL AS HIS BROTHER AT THE NARROWS. I SAW THE FAMILY RESEMBLENCE TOO.ITS JUST THAT HUNTSMAN'S HEAD CAME W/ GPS AND HAD A SLIGHT BOBBLE


Now that thar is funny I don't care who you are

"Mater like taaamater without the taaaa"

Tiny


----------



## MANDINGO (Apr 4, 2004)

*Hands Down*

Him Rolling Lol :d


----------



## Tinybaum (Mar 8, 2004)

MANDINGO said:


> Him Rolling Lol :d


opcorn: opcorn: 

Can we setup a race? There is def enough surface area to sell to sponsers. Like Cherokee Bail Bonds out of Columbia. Also a good way to promote the book mentioned above.

TICKETS who needs TICKETS

Tiny


----------



## MANDINGO (Apr 4, 2004)

*Lol*



Tinybaum said:


> opcorn: opcorn:
> 
> Can we setup a race? There is def enough surface area to sell to sponsers. Like Cherokee Bail Bonds out of Columbia. Also a good way to promote the book mentioned above.
> 
> ...


THATS FUNNY!


----------



## Tinybaum (Mar 8, 2004)

Maybe its just that I am tired, but I have nothing funny, or comments on this right now.....Let me wake up a little more and ill reply later.

Tiny:beer: :beer:


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

MANDINGO said:


> I WAS INTRODUCED TO HUNTSMAN BY CDL AS HIS BROTHER AT THE NARROWS. I SAW THE FAMILY RESEMBLENCE TOO.ITS JUST THAT HUNTSMAN'S HEAD CAME W/ GPS AND HAD A SLIGHT BOBBLE


And you had to go there... LOL... At least the Mrs didn't get so close as to all most be called Sister-in-Law..


----------



## MANDINGO (Apr 4, 2004)

*Bou U Aint Right!*



Huntsman said:


> And you had to go there... LOL... At least the Mrs didn't get so close as to all most be called Sister-in-Law..


LOL :--|


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

The Mrs. don't need to get close to me to make her an inlaw


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

Lipyourown said:


> The Mrs. don't need to get close to me to make her an inlaw


If I've told ya once I'll tell ya again... your Mrs does't call me a Short order cook for nut'n...   

And you know how she just luvsss chocolate.. melts in her mouth not just in her hand...  opcorn:  opcorn:


----------



## Tinybaum (Mar 8, 2004)

Huntsman said:


> If I've told ya once I'll tell ya again... your Mrs does't call me a Short order cook for nut'n...
> 
> And you know how she just luvsss chocolate.. melts in her mouth not just in her hand...  opcorn:  opcorn:



Oh wow look what I started

:beer: :beer: :beer: opcorn: opcorn: opcorn:


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

Huntsman said:


> If I've told ya once I'll tell ya again... your Mrs does't call me a Short order cook for nut'n...
> 
> And you know how she just luvsss chocolate.. melts in her mouth not just in her hand...  opcorn:  opcorn:


You been polishing or what.


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

My women likes hard candy so I'm not worried about huntsman.


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

jcreamer said:


> You been polishing or what.


Nah, Lips lady has been polishing the polish sausage.. LOL... opcorn: opcorn: opcorn:


----------



## chesapeakecarper (Aug 22, 2003)

What was the question again in the thread starter?


----------



## MANDINGO (Apr 4, 2004)

*rotflmao*



Lipyourown said:


> My women likes hard candy so I'm not worried about huntsman.


ouch! lmaoooooo!


----------

